

Ask HN: Management or Technical - DirtyPowder

I am interested in becoming a CIO and would like to know, do you think it is better to focus on management training or getting a technical foundation first.
======
tst
Depends on your background. What's your job at the moment?

~~~
DirtyPowder
Right now I am an information assurance consultant. Job focus is on the policy
and management side.

~~~
tst
I would take a semi technical path, maybe as a BI consultant. You work with
people, take leadership roles but also work with new technology.

